# 95 Ford Escort, Heater core. How to?



## Brad_and_the_AC (Mar 27, 2009)

I am having a problem. There is coolant in the floorboards of the front seats. Steam coming from the defrost aswell. I am almost positive these are the signs of a bad seal of some sort or the actual heater core going bad. 
Is there a write up somewhere here on the interwebs close to what the job on the ford escort is going to be like? 

Thanks in advance guys.
BTW, its a 1.9 L if that matters.


----------



## Brad_and_the_AC (Mar 27, 2009)

Bump..


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Brad,

Very likely the heater core is the problem. Changing it out is usually straight forward. Normally three bolts that extend from the inside into the engine compartment are used to secure it to the firewall. Two hoses connect directly to the heater core tubes that pertrude through the firewall. Disconnect the hoses. That should be all under the hood. 
Inside, you will probably need a mantenance book to find how to pull all the dash parts off to get to the heater. On many vehicles, you can remove the core without pulling much of the heater and ductwork out. If you have a digital camera, take some pictures on the way in for reference just in case you forget where some of the parts go. 

On some vehicles this is easy, while on others it is more difficult because of space constraints. Hope yours is easy.

Very best regards,
Mack1


----------



## Brad_and_the_AC (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok sunday I went to work on it. Heres the deal. Someone else might of or could have done it faster. But for the average dude who only changes oil and brakes it was a PAIN the in ****. 
You have to remove the whole dash assembly. Take apart plastics, center console, gauge cluster, drop steering collum, radio, temperature controls, duct work and a few other misc. things. 
I started this deal sunday at 2pm and I was putting antifreeze back in the car at 10 till midnight. A little over 9 1/2 hours. Well worth it though, im sure I saved a good 500-800 dollers doing it myself. Not an easy task, but If you dont have much money and are comfortable with your tech skills go ahead and give it a try. VERY REWARDING. 

BTW: Thanks for the help MACK!! ray:


----------



## Shadowmeph (Jan 30, 2009)

when I had to replace my old HC on my tempo all I had to do was remove the glove box and I had full access to the HC and it took about 1 hr to replace


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats to Brad:4-clap:

Sometimes not an easy task. I just replaced one in my E350 (Ford van) a while back. My repair manual wasn't much good in this case.... just have to start removing parts until the unit is accessable.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Congratulations Brad. Job well done. 

Have a nice day.

Mack1


----------



## Brad_and_the_AC (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks guys. Much love :woot:






mack1 said:


> Have a nice day.
> 
> Mack1


You too, my friend.


----------

